# lexapro & hypnotherapy?



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

hi guys, i'm an ibs sufferer leaning towards ibs-d and anxiety sufferer for the last 10yrs or so, and have just tried hypnotherapy to cure it. he has given me a tape to listen too, i'm tryin to listen to the tapes everyday so far.the only medication i take for my ibs has been inderal beta blocker 20mg everyday. my hypnotherapist did not like the idea that my doctor had me on this daily and wants me to come off it. but the truth is, its the only thing that has given me a level of stability in my life, i'm 50% less anxious now on the inderal than before. the inderal has helped with the physical symptoms of anxiety such as palpalations, shaking, nervous talking, twitchin etc but has'nt really done anything to help with the ibs.my doctor recently mentioned then it might be an idea to try lexapro, since this might help with both problems of anxiety and ibs.so basically i would be on a combination of both lexapro and hypnotherapy, which i reckon could be the key to helping me overcome this disease.i've never been on any anti-depressants or anti-anxiety meds before and i'm a bit afraid that if i start now i'll become reliant on them and they may also lead to a whole load more other problems.any advice would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Matrix -I see you have posted on the hypno forum as well, but will address a few of your concerns - as with any medical advice, remember that this is a self-help BB, and you should always seek your final decision through the medical profession. I also see you are young as well, and so I must say, I agree with your comments on not wanting to get onto more meds if not needed.In regards to the inderal beta blocker, I see it is also indicated for anxiety- (though not the primary function) and here is some info on it: http://www.umm.edu/altmed/ConsDrugs/Propra...tml#SideEffects What is this medicine used for? This medicine is used to treat high blood pressure and/or chest pain from the heart. This is called angina. It is used after a heart attack to prevent future heart attacks and lengthen life. It prevents unusual heartbeats (arrhythmias) and/or slows the heart rate (pulse) in patients with a rapid one. Other treatments include prevention of migraine headaches, aggressive behavior, antipsychotic-induced akathisia, essential tremor, the prevention of rebleeding from esophageal varices in cirrhosis, and situational/performance anxiety. -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- How does it work? Propranolol blocks chemicals, such as adrenaline (epinephrine), and prevents them from increasing heart rate, blood pressure, and oxygen use. Propranolol slows the body down a bit. -----------------------------------As far as the lexapro, this takes longer to work, and a side effect is constipation - which may be helpful but at what price in terms of waiting for it to "kick in" and other side effects: here is some info on it: http://www.edrugstore.md/Lexapro.jsp OverviewLexaproï¿½ is prescribed for major depression. DirectionsTake Lexapro exactly as prescribed; usually once per day even after you begin to feel better. Although improvement usually begins within 1 to 4 weeks, treatment typically continues for several months. Lexapro can be taken with or without food. Patient informationThis medication may cause Constipation, decreased appetite, decreased sex drive, diarrhea, dizziness, dry mouth, ejaculation disorder, fatigue, flu-like symptoms, impotence, indigestion, insomnia, nausea, runny nose, sinusitis, sleepiness, sweating. If any of these effects persist or worsen, notify your doctor promptly.PrecautionsLexapro makes some people sleepy. Until you know how the drug affects you, use caution when driving a car or operating other hazardous machinery. In rare cases, Lexapro can trigger mania (unreasonably high spirits and excess energy). If you've ever had this problem, be sure to let the doctor know. Also make sure that the doctor knows if you have liver problems or severe kidney disease. Your dosage may need adjustment. If you are pregnant or plan to become pregnant, inform your doctor immediately. Lexapro should be taken during pregnancy only if its benefits outweigh potential risk. Lexapro appears in breast milk and can affect a nursing infant. If you decide to breastfeed, Lexapro is not recommended. Drug interactionsDo not use Lexapro if you are taking the related drug Celexa. Be sure to avoid MAO inhibitors when taking Lexapro. Although Lexapro does not interact with alcohol, the manufacturer recommends avoiding alcoholic beverages. If Lexapro is taken with certain other drugs, the effects of either could be increased, decreased, or altered. It is especially important to check with your doctor before combining Lexapro with the following: Carbamazepine (Tegretol); Cimetidine (Tagamet); Desipramine (Norpramin); Drugs that act on the brain, including antidepressants, painkillers, sedatives, and tranquilizers; Ketoconazole (Nizoral); Lithium (Eskalith); Metoprolol (Lopressor); Narcotic painkillers and Sumatriptan (Imitrex). -------------------------------------------I have been on several SSRIs and for myself, it did not relieve IBS, and had horrendous side-effects. But this is my experience, yours may be different, of course. But as I said, given your age, I would not want to get on this, if it could be avoided, or at least until you have given the other things you are doing some time.If your D is incapacitating and has lasted a long time, and is NOT due to anything other than IBS, perhaps taking loperamide HCL - "Imodium" over the counter and continuing the hypnotherapy would be a good trial for awhile - if you feel the inderal beta blocker is working for you, and you have no side effects (in looking at the two drugs, it seems the inderal has less SE, and there is no waiting time for it to start working as with the lexapro) - I would try that for now - and give the hypnotherapy time to work. The hypnotherapy has to be geared towards IBS - there is no known "cure" for IBS, but many have had complete remission form their IBS symptoms via clinical hypnotherapy. Make sure your hypnotherapist has had experience treating IBS and uses a gut-directed program specifically for your symptoms.Again remember, that this is only my suggestion based on my experience, and that many people have found relief from IBS without having to resort to meds. I would say it is best to try to get relief without meds, or the least invasive type, and give the hypnotherapy some time.I will address your other concerns on the other thread as well.Take care, and all the best to you.


----------

